# litter pan vs no litter pan



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

My hedgie uses her plenty unless shes exercising.. we all know they stip for nothing. But the pan takes up so much space. Is it crucial to have it in there? Is the hedgie still likely to go in the vecinity the oan used to be in or would it be any port in a storm?


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry, I can't really tell what you are asking. Litter pans are worth it, it my opinion. If they use it the waste is concentrated in one area, which makes spot cleans easier and slightly decreases the frequency of cage cleans. What kind of litter pan do you have? Space-wise, the corner ones are probably the best.


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Its a corner one it just seems really big plus she over buries her waste ends up kicking litter all the way across the cage and often lands in her water dish. My question was if i remover the pan. Would she still be used to going in the concentrated area where he pan used to be.. hope that makes more sense..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Corner pans suck for hedgehogs, honestly. :lol: I made the mistake of buying one from my breeder & ditched it pretty quickly. I'd get rid of that one & get a small rectangular one that fits under your wheel. You can use small cookie sheets, plastic food storage containers, etc. I made my litter pan out of extra coroplast & put packing tape over the edges so they wouldn't scrape or cut hedgie legs. Litter boxes are best under the wheel as it catches the run-off from the wheel.


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh durp that makes complete and total sense that you! That will give STELLAA! more room too.


----------

